# hereTV - Question About DVR Recording



## guptasa1 (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey folks,

Just got the HD Tivo and DirecTV service, and LOVE it so far. Did have a question though.

I ordered a channel called hereTV to try it. It's only on from 6 PM to 6 AM I believe, and when it's not on, the channel seems to disappear from my list. I haven't tried recording after 6 on it (I'm not living there yet - new place), but I can't see the guide in the daytime to choose to record anything, so I'm wondering if there's any way to do this?

Thanks,
Shaun


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Hmmm... what channel # is it?

If it is only on between 6pm and 6am, and direcTV "drops" it out of the channel lineup... you are going to have a difficult time recording anything off of it.


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

It's channel 190. The gay pay-per-view that is also available by monthly subscription.

Unfortunately, once you take the monthly sub, the TiVo can't "authorize" recordings for some dumb reason. You have to set up manual recordings by time and you have to do it while the channel is in the lineup (after 6 pm EST and before 6 am EST).

I've had it for 2 months. I'm thinking I may drop it at the end of this month.

Also, if you check the "To Do" list during the hours the channel is not in the guide, you'll see a blank channel number, but "here" for the channel name.


----------



## guptasa1 (Mar 22, 2005)

190 when it's on. I found that odd too. I assumed it would be in the guide all the time, but only with active programming between those hours. But as far as I can tell, it disappears in the daytime. Unfortunately, I haven't been up to the place at night enough to tell for sure, but I *was* getting here as I *did* record a show off of it one night. I just found it odd the guide disappears during the daytime.

(It may treat it as PPV. You can either subscribe to the channel monthly or buy PPV blocks, but since the blocks are almost as expensive as monthly, I just went monthly.)

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## guptasa1 (Mar 22, 2005)

Ahhh - thanks for the response. Weird. And what's weirder...the Tivo DID record one movie off of it, but I also got that authorize error once. (Then it worked.) Hmmm...well, I'll try it and cancel if I'm not happy. Thanks. =o)


----------



## WinBear (Aug 24, 2000)

HereTV.com remodeled their website earlier this month. I was hoping they would start providing the schedule for the following month at least a few days early, but they haven't yet.


----------



## jwtexan (Jan 6, 2006)

Just letting you know a little about the HereTV, TiVo, and DirecTV connection.

HereTV used to be a channel for gay and lesbian programming that was available as either a Pay-per-view service or a channel that you could get from DirecTV under subscription. TiVo (depending on the recorder that you used  ) used to allow you to get it a selection at a time (that changed to allow Season Passes). The channel was only available between 6pm and 6am EST :down: . Recently (I think the first of October) it became a Pay-per-view only service with limited exposure  . 

(Hopefully, DirecTV will reconsider and return to the previous format in my area considering the local cable provider is now offering it under subscription.)


----------

